# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Is the garage part of the dwelling?

## cabuckley

We're building an extension and renovating a californian bungalow; also adding a double garage attached to the house (acessed via the laundry).
Our contract states that the cost of removal/replacement of plumbing, electrical, from the dwelling to the mains is not included; our question is...
Is the garage considered a part of the "dwelling".

----------


## johnc

> We're building an extension and renovating a californian bungalow; also adding a double garage attached to the house (acessed via the laundry).
> Our contract states that the cost of removal/replacement of plumbing, electrical, from the dwelling to the mains is not included; our question is...
> Is the garage considered a part of the "dwelling".

  It would be more appropriate to ask the other half of the contract, after all they are the ones who set it up. I'm not sure what the point of the question is but you are talking about the services from the meter to the street, surely the garage is on the other side of that connection in terms of service delivery.

----------


## barney118

if the garage is not there then it is not part of the dwelling. Seems like a bit of a rhetorical question.

----------

